

Programming Languages Zoo: a few toy languages implemented in OCaml - dmytrish
http://andrej.com/plzoo/

======
dmytrish
Previous discussions may be found here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2254557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2254557)

I just could not help sharing this, this code is concise and clear even for a
person who does not know OCaml much and implements diverse concepts (like a ML
abstract machine) succinctly.

